# Update: Maryland slot car show-march 20



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

20th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 20, 2016

Hey All You Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

With a little less than 2 WEEKS TO GO, show time is almost here, so if you’re interested in tables, please let me know ASAP to secure your spot.

Our 20th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 20th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Phone # is 410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B. 

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" $20/person starting at 8am. 

2016 table costs are $30 each. TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! We are pleased to have another “official” ECHORR (East Coast HO Road Racing) Race held at the end of the long entry hallway the morning of our show. Henry Harnish, Hiram Durant and the ECHORR club will setup a custom 4’ x 12’ four-lane Maxx track and hold practice heats and races at our show. 

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country:
Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano (vintage cars); Cheryl Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; Harry Nonnemacher (vintage cars); Joe Davidson (vintage cars); Doug Keys (vintage cars/parts all scales); Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX, Tyco), Rich Shanfeld (Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Dave Simms (DCM Raceways racing parts); Sam Ogden (vintage 1/32 & 1/24 scale); Bob Royal (vintage slots and Hot Wheels); Joe Hopkins ( vintage cars/parts); and Allan Twitty (vintage HO, 1/32 & 1/24) to name just a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this show as well!

I’ve attached links to a couple of short YouTube VIDEOS of our March 2013 show, shot by Kevin McAvoy. The first video shows Pre-Opening Setup (about 8:30 AM) and the other is at its peak with all the attendees crowding around. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DaLR4Y9ea64
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=epN501lzMKI

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 
703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish my Helicopter wasn't in the shop .I'd hit both shows!! Mid-West and Elliot's!!!

I'm sure it's gonna be a great show. Enjoy guys. ??


----------

